# My first build...



## Art Bunch (May 19, 2018)

This is an Adirondack chair table and footrest I saw in a magazine and wanted but didn't want to pay $500 for it so I decided to try and build it myself, which is when I found my true passion in life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2018)

Nice build Art! How did you finish it? Tony


----------



## Nature Man (May 19, 2018)

Congrats! Looks great! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Art Bunch (May 22, 2018)

Tony said:


> Nice build Art! How did you finish it? Tony


Thank you, and I used all select pine that I bought from my local big box store so the wood already looked good to me so I just got some Minwax clear satin wipe on poly and did about 5 coats on all of it. I was very happy with the outcome, it still one of my favorite projects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Art Bunch (May 22, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats! Looks great! Chuck


Thanks much!


----------



## NeilYeag (May 23, 2018)

Really nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

